# Hello I'm New Here



## Myself Being Myself (10 mo ago)

I'm new to this forum, so let me introduce myself. I'm 61-year-old woman, married to the same man for 40 years, and the mother of four adult children (2 daughters, 2 sons) and grandmother of a sweet 8-month-old boy. I look forward to engaging in productive, earnest conversations with thoughtful folks in this online community.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Scott's Wife said:


> I'm new to this forum, so let me introduce myself. I'm 61-year-old woman, married to the same man for 40 years, and the mother of four adult children (2 daughters, 2 sons) and grandmother of a sweet 8-month-old boy. I look forward to engaging in productive, earnest conversations with thoughtful folks in this online community.


Welcome... 😀


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi Scotts Wife! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome. Grandchildren are the best!


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

How's Scott?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> How's Scott?


Ha ha. in a hurry i guess if you see her other thread.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome! Would recommend you maybe change your profile photo if you wish to remain anonymous?


----------

